# Returning to the weight room after a 3 1/2 year hiatus



## Biggreen695 (Feb 9, 2017)

Good afternoon y'all. 

The weight room was my first true love in high school. I had messed with weights a little bit in middle school, but, when I walked into the weight room for summer workouts for football the summer before my freshman year I fell in love. 

I played football through out high school on the defensive line and trust me, I loved football but I loved the off season more because that meant more time in the weight room. 

By senior year I had a max bench of 345 and a max squat of 450, but my diet sucked and I was a hefty fellow. 

After graduation I moved away from home back to where I was born and started working on a farm. After 2 years of farm work and changing my lifestyle I dropped 65lbs. I decided to go to college last year and wasn't working as much, but started watching what I ate and bought a bowflex hoping to workout more often. I quickly got stronger than the weight sticks on it so that didn't last long. 

I lost my job about a month ago and it didn't take long to start gaining weight. That leads me to where I am now, I got me a gym membership at the gym where my dad has been going for a couple years now. 

Got a long way to go to get to where I'm as strong as I used to be, that much is evident. But I've enjoyed the hell out of this last week and changed my diet. Luckily I had a good deer season so I've got plenty of lean meat to eat. Thanks for reading and I look forward to browsing the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2017)

Come visit me at the Help Desk!


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## yesidont (Feb 11, 2017)

welcome aboard


----------

